# Filipino Empty Hands Video



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Mon Mon (Oct 11, 2013)

I like the flow. But i would say too much emphasis on arms and rather stiff other than that pretty darn impressive.


----------

